# Drainage of Pneumoperitoneum



## schuchmanb (Aug 17, 2010)

We have a case where the physician has used a catheter to drain a collection of air (pneumoperitoneum) from the patient's right upper quadrant under CT guidance.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to code this?  We are looking at 49080/77012 (but no fluid was drained) or something like 10160/77012 (but a catheter was used, not a needle).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## msncoder (Aug 17, 2010)

Look at 49420. It says that it is for drainage but does not specify that it has to be fluid. Also, the descriptor says that the cath or cannula could be placed percutaneously or via surgical incision. Without seeing the report it's difficult to know the most appropriate code but maybe this will help or put in the direction you need!


----------



## schuchmanb (Aug 17, 2010)

*Pneumoperitoneum*

That's one we should consider.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

